# Why do you take good care of your body?



## brittauzenne

To feel good/to look good. Both are very important to me. If I eat too much, I wont feel or look good. I dont smoke or drink..I follow the book but its built into me cuz Ive made a choice and will stick to it.


----------



## fihe

so I won't be ugly. or at least, less ugly.


----------



## SwordsmanBudo

There are several reasons why I like to take care of myself. One of which is to keep this body of mine that houses my mind running for a very long time. In my job I've seen people who are not much older then me tear their bodies up and are now applying for disability and have multiple medical condition. Because of these conditions they often use the excuse that they can never get better. I absolutely hate this type of mentality.

After recovering from an injury and having hip surgery I came back into martial arts training out of shape. Being out for over 8 months severely depressed me and eat more than I should have during recovery. I gained over 20 pounds and thereby got pounded when I returned to grappling and sparring. I almost felt like puking at times and my endurance was not what it used to be. I made a promise to myself that I would never get that way again. 

Nearly a year later my healthy eating habits have become second nature and I feel much better and have more energy. I'm also happier and more confident so keeping this in mind and going through what I went through I'd be crazy not to take care of my body. All the hard work I put into getting in the shape I'm in now motivates me to keep it up.


----------



## Tru7h

Isisx said:


> There are countless reasons...
> 
> - To simply feel better (it feels terrible when you're weighed down with unhealthy, fatty food)
> - To live longer
> - To be stronger, in case I ever need to defend myself or others
> - To achieve greater mental clarity (some foods make you rather "foggy" in mind)
> - To feel and look more attractive
> 
> Those are my top main reasons, at least.. :kitteh:


All the above.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I feel that I've reached the use it or lose it stage. I want to continue to be healthy and energetic so I try to maintain a good diet and exercise regularly. I don't smoke (a bad idea for a singer) and I drink alcohol very occasionally (a little wine sometimes, which tastes good). When you're healthy, you have a better quality of life, and I want to enjoy life for as long as possible.


----------



## nonnaci

Gets blood circulating to the brain in the morning, cuts out the mental toxins by the end of the day.


----------



## Promethea

Because sex is very important to me.

Oh, and working out combats depression blahblahblah..

Mostly sex.


----------



## Aavex

I take care of my body so that I can climb better. I climb to take care of my body. It's a vicious cycle


----------



## unINFalliPle

I've always been reasonably active, because it was fun, without being conscious of doing good for my body. But, if I'm still for too long, my body feels weak or icky, so I move around. It makes me feel better. 
I don't eat very healthy, but I don't eat really badly either. If I eat something greasier, like I did today and downed with beer, I feel less good than if I were to eat a salad or something light. A happy tummy equals a happy mind. I love food. 
I practice good hygiene because, again, it makes me feel better. If I feel like looking prettier too, I'll actually seem like I am. If I go through the effort. Mind, body connects. 
I like living well, feeling good, and want to have as much a go as my life as possible. That's not true in practice, but it's my idea. XD So in order to live well, I've gotta take care of myself. I don't know how smokers do as they do, while seeing life threatening snippets on their boxes. However, the same can be said for eating terrible foods and etc.


----------



## snail

I find that when I get proper nutrition, I feel more energetic. Feeling energetic allows me to maintain a comfortable activity level, which helps with my sleep problems and keeps me inspired/happy. I love going hiking with my husband as a positive bonding experience, and if I weren't eating a healthy vegan diet, it would be harder to do so.

I don't do it for the sake of appearances, and I get really offended by any advertisement or news story in which people equate a certain body size with health. An active lifestyle is fun, and it has to be maintained through regular practice. Part of my reason for eating the things that are best for my body is that I think veganism is the most ethical choice, but even if I were callous enough not to care, I would still choose it for health reasons.


----------



## ForsakenMe

It kind of helps with my depressive thoughts sometimes. I think this is my biggest reason as to why I do it.


----------



## remMUS

I don't take good care of my body, but I guess living is the ultimate motivation. If you don't care of your health, your health will take care of you.


----------



## telepariah

I've always been a skier and a runner. I don't climb anymore due to a series of neck and shoulder surgeries. I love the feeling of being strong and fit. For my age, I am really fast, both on skis and on the track--though mostly I run trails where I am happy to be slow. I can ski circles around people young enough to be my kids in their thirties. I am proud that when the altitude gets above 12,000 feet, I can keep going at close to the same pace I move at down lower while everybody else is slowing down to a crawl. You can't backcountry ski if you are not very fit and also very well practiced at backcountry skiing. There's my vicious cycle @Aavex. 

I just got back from observing a nine day avalanche course in the San Juan Mountains, one of my favorite places on earth. We ski toured every day between 11,000 and 13,000 feet. No single climb was too big, and since we spent so much time standing around in snow pits, it wasn't all that strenuous. But one participant had to drop out of the course and lose $1,600 because he couldn't move over the terrain and held up the whole rest of the class. I felt bad for him, but the problem is his and his alone. Everybody else was completely prepared to do all that and much more. It was one of the best weeks of my life!


----------



## Sina

1. I want to live a healthy life, for as long as possible. My grandparents lived to be 95+, even 104 lol. They were alert and more active than one would expect at that age. So, I plan on continuing the legacy xD.

2. Exercising keeps me active and strong. Eating well (and I am a foodie, and I do treat myself weekly) just makes me feel good, physically and emotionally. I have Hashimoto's, so staying active and eating well is especially important. I gain weight (and muscle as well) easily, and to combat the propensity for faster weight gain thanks to thyroid disease, I need to stay active. I don't want to develop the myriad diseases directly linked with obesity and an inactive lifestyle. So, physical activity makes me feel very alive, energetic and sexy. 

3. I am a martial artist, so staying in good shape helps ensure my endurance won't suffer over the long term.


----------



## claude

I try to stay into as a positive habit, if I don't exercise I tend to feel tired all the time, and its part of a larger goal to just spend time creating positive habits for myself. I'm kind of torn over it though as I do exercise in part because I want to look a certain way which isnt something I really want to be a part of myself in how I view myself and others. I think sometimes I may take it too far tbh though


----------



## wk05

It's definitely not the only reason I exercise and eat well, but I found that I have to in order to regulate my mood. I get terribly depressed and anxious if I go for long periods of time without exercise. I can't concentrate on my academic life, and I view the world very, very differently in these times of bodily neglect. It sounds dramatic, but I can get quite antagonistic towards life, myself and my peers, and exercising gives me clarity through all the delusion.

I like the feeling of strength. I like seeing improvements in myself. Obviously, there's the aesthetic element too, I'm fine with admitting that. It's also a way of creating little projects and having goals and milestones along the way, so that life doesn't seem so stagnant. It can often give you something to work towards and take pride in outside of your work life and relationships. It's something that's purely for you (unless you get caught up in the ridiculous social trends and do it strictly to compete with the size of your girl friend's thighs - I do not condone that, in fact, it irritates me to no end.)

I'm someone who naturally neglects my body. I am a thinker, not a doer. I use my brain, not my body, by nature. It's common for me to forget that the two are even connected. It takes a forceful effort to maintain fitness and nutrition. Thankfully, I was brought up playing a lot of sport and developed a lifelong interest in athleticism. It's worth it.

You can only treat your body like absolutely shit for so long before you're physically imploding and your body is screaming out for a health kick.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie

Exercise is an emotional outlet for me. It gives me peace and calm. It's also good for pain relief from various injuries I've sustained over the years. I gave in to pain for many years, but I've made an effort to start building back up and it's satisfying. It's also helping me curb the urge to drink alcohol, which was a self-destructive pleasure I was using for the reasons above.


-ZDD


----------



## Who

This may sound kind of silly, but I used to have this fear of growing old. The idea of becoming physically frail was a nightmare to me. However, after seeing some elderly people in surprisingly good shape, I realized you don't _have_ to become feeble when you age; most people just do because they stop exercising after a certain point, if they even exercised regularly at all. Sure, for biological reasons, you can't expect to bench 405 when you're in your 70s, but that's no reason to just let your muscles deteriorate.

That's a lot of what got me into it. I stick with it because that feeling you get after a workout is better than the feeling you get when you don't work out.


----------



## Acton

Well!!Fitness is attractive crucial for everyone to lead a long, hale and healthy
life irrespective of whether you are a professional athlete or not.I like these
exercises for keep fitness of the body..
Swimming
Walking
Cycling
Running....


----------



## somoo906

I do it so that i may reach my goal of becoming a footballer because for it you have to be very fit to play at top levels. This is what always motivates me to persist in eating healthy and exercising on a daily basis. It's got to the point were i can not go by a day without eating healthy or exercising because it became a habit.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Confidence, to look good, to ward away ill health, to live a very very long time.


----------

